# Macbook Pro A1278 Touchpad Right-Click Not Working



## alexseitsinger (Aug 1, 2018)

I recently installed FreeBSD 10.4 RELEASE on my 2012 Macbook Pro. I managed to get it running (without wifi since there are no drivers for BCM4331), but had to do some extra things to get the keyboard and fans working correctly (https://github.com/lostcarrier/macbookpro-freebsd). Now, I am using x11/xorg with x11-wm/openbox, but the right click on the touchpad doesn't work. It reports the same event (x11/xev) for both left and right side clicks. I have tried disabling moused with/without using atp, and even tried only using wsp to no such luck. The mouse buttons of an external mouse do work on Xorg if I plug in a USB mouse, however. I was hoping someone could shed some light on a possible solution. Perhaps there are some Xorg touchpad configurations I could try to enable the other touchpad buttons?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2018)

This is a rather old wiki document but it may provide some extra clues: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook

When you tried atp(4) did it actually detect anything? It's of course possible newer models use a slightly different touchpad which isn't detected by the atp(4) driver. If the driver _does_ detect the touchpad it may just need some configuration adjustments.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the wiki link. I have checked it out before. It does offer something useful: 





> You should ensure that moused is only attaching to /dev/atp0, not /dev/ums0 too


 I will have to check out if moused is correctly attaching. Perhaps a specific flag in rc.conf() will allow that. I was also thinking that loading hald() might be useful. I did notice that atp() is loaded upon boot and correctly reports <Touchpad>, as long as I have it added to loader.conf(). If you have suggestions for touchpad configuration, do share.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Aug 5, 2018)

For anyone dealing with this issue in the future, see https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1776322#p1776322 for reference. *By default, right clicking is done by two-finger tapping* the touchpad, *not right clicking once*.


----------

